# Lord Citrine



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

A couple of shots of this collier built for the Central Electricity Generating Board by Govan Shipbuilders in 1985 at her launch and on her way downriver after pre-trials drydocking.
sisters were SIR CHARLES PARSONS and LORD HINTON.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

LORD CITRINE result sold to China ,Owners unknown and renamed JIN BIN.


----------

